# schedule B question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I filled out schedule as I had to check in section III that I had a foreign bank account.I also itemized my interest on the form even though I didn't have more than $1500.Of course I realized it after I mailed them.Will this cause a problem for my daughters or is it no problem itemizing the interest.

This is a peace of mind question


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Let's just say it has never caused me a problem - and I've done it that way for years.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you again and again

Bernie




Bevdeforges said:


> Let's just say it has never caused me a problem - and I've done it that way for years.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

